# D&D Club



## Phantom (Jun 25, 2010)

A game that created a sub culture! I haven't played much, I am on my first ever game, but we are kinda a crazy group.

So here talk about Dungeons and Dragons! 

So about our crazy ideas-
-Sliding on our shields to the UnderDeep
-Our DM getting pissed and somehow five huge f'n dragons pop up out of nowhere and we all die. 
-Bitch slapping an ogre to death
-"Batmanning" from one level to another. (Our rogue has a cape of slow fall so he grabbed both sides and "batmanned" from the top of a tower)
-Our elf is obsessed with shiny things, and will literally ignore a battle to look at something shiny.
-We are going to get a Cloak of Obscurity for our ship, as well as a land keel ... invisable ship... on land??
-Ran into the Doctor
-I randomly ran into a portal and met Jabba da Hut's cousin, who ate my wolf grrr
-Our rogue fails at disarming traps, so we just push the monk through first.
-I once nailed a guy in the groin with a ballista.... it did 2 damage, it only grazed him. 
-The person who plays our ranger once read a book that dragons could overcome any sort of contraception, including abstinence..... she is absolutely terrified of dragons now. 


Any fun stories from you guys? Or any cool ones, or questions, I'm sure people here could answer.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 27, 2010)

OMNOM YES JOINS.

I have an undead cleric... Healing spell time!... yay for positive energy...
oh, and I had a centaur that was our ranger's animal companion, and one time I thought he was dead, so I committed suicide
one of my friend's old characters had its arms and legs cut off and now it's a conversation  piece in someone's house


----------



## Phantom (Jun 27, 2010)

Ever watched the gamers? and the sequel Dorkness Rising?


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 28, 2010)

eh may as well. :T I'm DMing a 4.0 campaign right now, with three players, one of whom goes here (moon-panther)

Stories? Well, there was in the old group I played with managed to kill a level 30-something Hydra with our level 10-15 characters, before it could make a move. The DM was...not pleased.

And then moony managed to ace all her Diplomacy checks against a Boss Monster in my game, and managed to _recruit it to the party._ >:T Damn Dragonborn Paladins. Those checks had a freaking DC 30 or something. And she was level one. Needless to say I am now playing a level 4 Tailypo Rogue. (Custom monster. Long story.)


----------



## Phantom (Jul 1, 2010)

Holy crap. Yah when we came across those five dragons we were level nine and were like AAH WE'RE GONNA DIE... I used a miracle when I was the only member left. So happy I bought that scroll of miracles.


We use version 3.5. I have heard a lot of bad things about 4.0, but I never have tried it. Is it any better or worse than the previous version?


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 1, 2010)

4.0 isn't as bad as people make it out to be. It's a lot easier to teach new people how to play it than 3.5, and is a bit less...messy? I learned to play on an odd combination of 4.0 and AD&D (long story), but I've played 3.5 too.


----------



## see ya (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello, fellow dorks! :D

I come bearing tales of a level 10 Barbarian who rolled a 20 while battling a mindflayer. Ended up cutting it in half. With a club. And then eating it.


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 1, 2010)

Heya! I play a semi-serious series of campaigns with a group of friends. We play the 1st Edition, apparently. :P

I am a half-elf level 2 druid. The only really interesting thing that's happened is that I get stuck with being party leader because the people with highest charisma don't care, have been it way too many times and likes to stab people in the back, and are the buttmonkey. I have a charisma of 9. x3 I get someone else to talk for me~

We'd be much higher-leveled if the DM was being serious... D:

Oh! And there's a running gag of me constantly having to save the buttmonkey by casting Aspect of the Wolf. x3 It's getting ridiculous...


----------



## Phantom (Jul 2, 2010)

Hail! Another Druid! Also another half-elf. Though right now my character is a bit ahead of yours. About the DM I hate when that happens. Our DM keeps trying to get us in a real campaign, except we keep foiling his plans, like accidentally ripping a dead body in half when he was going to ressurrect it as a half demon. Oops. Every time he tries to start a campaign we somehow ruin it. 


It's a running joke with our group that when the battle got to tough for me I once just turned into a tree.... So, on a ship in the middle of nowhere..... I A TREE!


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jul 2, 2010)

your druid got to plant wildshape? the battle shouldn't be getting tough for you. you should have _power enough to destroy the world_.

but then, I'm the munchkin of our group.with spell-to-power and shenanigans, my gray-elf erudite can cast any spell ever published. it's not significantly overpowered compared to just the entire sor/wiz list. 3.5_e_.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh my god, I love it. We decided that things can't live without a 40x40 part of its body, so when our wizard runs into a hydra, what does he do? he casts disintegrate, destroying 40x40 amount of its body. hooray for experience!

Also, when I had my centaur druid, I was basically the tank because we had a wizard, an bard, and a ranger that couldn't hit that broadside of a barn. My original initiative modifire was -1 because I was large and had 10 dexterity, so once, when we go to roll for initiative, guess what? I rolled a one. My initiative for that fight was zero. I was questioning that fact that I would have even fought in that particular battle, but they needed me.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 2, 2010)

Well it's a spell called "Treeshape" note this is my first real D&D game, I've played other Role-Playing but I am pretty new. But at level eight I am able to shape into large animals. 

When we get that land keel we will. except I can't be evil even though I reeeeallly want to.. .the lawful stupid monk will off me. (no offense to Lawful Good)The monk had us waste two sessions killing 150 goblins and orgres, when at our level we don't even get experience for them. But he had to kill them because their evil. *mumble* We could've avoided them easily but noooo let's run screaming into the horde. But little does he know that my boyfriend and I are going to change the game a bit soon. We are going to level soon, and we are going to go from true neutral to neutral evil if we can. This monk is making the game boring. hmmm I think I sense a campaign!!

and remember my group is only level nine at the moment, we just started a couple months ago, and we haven't met up a lot to play. Actually our game is tonight! Our rogue just got back from a mission trip to Guatamala. Today we will be getting all that fun stuff for our ship.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 2, 2010)

Apparently Negrek wants to convince me to start playing, or maybe I told her I wanted to, or... hell, I don't remember exactly how it started any more. So anyway I've been wading through the 3.5 rulebook and still have no idea what's going on. Not that it's impossible to understand or anything, there's just _so much_ and arrghffff.

So uh I don't actually have a character or a group or anything yet, just 274 more pages to read and then... something, I guess. (Yes, I'm sure I don't _have_ to read the entire rulebook cover-to-cover to start playing but I'm inevitably going to because I'm me.) All I do know is that gnomes look kind of awesome but if I'm going to be doing some vicarious adventuring then I loathe the idea of being something short, so I am torn. :I

why did I post here again


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 2, 2010)

actually, I found that it is better to learn as you go for this. At first your friends will find it really annoying when you ask about the simplest thing, but you'll get used to it eventually.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't doubt that, but it'll still bother me personally if I don't at least attempt to read it all. :P I'll manage. Probably.

I mean, I'm not completely new to gamebook-style roleplaying. There was this online single-player one I sort of liked, though it had its own entirely different set of rules; I'm also kind of into NetHack (I suck at it, but it's fun!) and that uses modified D&D mechanics and some monsters and stuff. I'm just mildly terrified of the huge rulebook I am nevertheless compelled to finish and the whole "this game is srs bsns _memorize these statistics now_" feeling that comes with it, even though I know that's largely in my head.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 2, 2010)

well, then, have fun killing yourself reading through the chapter that is nothing but spells!


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jul 2, 2010)

spells are fun.

also, obligatory 3.5e srd link. it is amazingly useful for defluffed information.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 2, 2010)

Defluffed would be nice, interesting as the fluff is. I'll probably check that out later and see if I can unconfuse myself.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 3, 2010)

sreservoir said:


> spells are fun.


True, but reading all of them in alphabetical order would be tedious and time consuming.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jul 3, 2010)

I've done it in order by level. I don't see why not alphabetically. the trick is to skip all the variations.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 3, 2010)

Insane. I went with the idea of learning as I go. It worked all right. 

But reading all the spells? Holy crap.... I could never do it.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 4, 2010)

yay for trouble shooting! I always do things as I go. Work better that way.


----------



## Keltena (Jul 6, 2010)

Ahh, pretty new player here~ So far I've been a lv. 7 TELEPORTYELF Eladrin Ranger, and that was pretty fun (I got to dual-wield khopeshes! =D), but my favorite character I've done is my second one, a telepathic Shardmind Psion. Three freakin' At-Will powers~ I killed eight orcs in two turns, fwee.

As for fun stories? Well, in my first campaign, we got the memorable quote "Rogue, I put my trust in you"... x3


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 7, 2010)

One time, me and the ranger were going to have a mock fight, just to see who would win. So the ranger went to use some fancy poison on me, and I'm just like "Ha! I'm a druid. I'm to be immune to that."


----------



## Phantom (Jul 8, 2010)

LOL, in my last session our local wizard rolled a epic fail.... he blew up our ship... we didn't know he rolled a 1 until we hear "oops"... *everyone looks at him* DM-You hear a rather large explosion and see a bright light.... 


So I am getting tired of my druid... seriously... We are trapped in an area where we can't use fire spells and it's full of undead... 80% of my spells are fire or useless, the rest are healing spells. Aaaand I am the only one in the party that doesn't have a magic weapon cause every one we came across was sword in nature... (druids and metal, sigh) Any suggestions? The DM is letting me roll a new character... right now we have a cleric, monk, rogue, ranger, and wizard -1 druid...... suggestions anyone for what might be the most usefull class?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 8, 2010)

druids can wield certain metal weapons, such as scimitars. If you get a decent one, you can effectively be a tank. other than that, be a monk. You have to be lawful, but they're epic.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jul 8, 2010)

monks are _horrible_. they have abilities that let them move really quickly, but their whole schtick requires them to stand in place. and the capstone lets them get summoned by planar bindings and gate, but none of the other advantages of being an outsider.

low-op, though, idk.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, I've seen how are monk works and I don't like the style. And my particular druid uses a sickle-chain weapon I made... It's a sickle blade and a rosewood handle and rosevine chain. Swords have too much metal, my character would hate using a sword. 
I was thinking a basic fighter. I am still tweaking with ideas...

Also I like my dire wolf companion that I have as a druid, is there any way I can keep her? She is really usefull and I like having her.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 10, 2010)

sreservoir said:


> monks are _horrible_.


They do tend to start out weak, but if you can become a drunken fighter, which is a prestige class, you can eventually breathe fire when intoxicated. that's fun.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 10, 2010)

O_o ok, I didn't know that one... I should mention that to our monk. But I picked a fighter, really basic, but I get killer bonuses, hell on my first major encounter I killed a dragon. I did half the damage myself.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 10, 2010)

to become a drunken fighter (what am I saying? it's called a drunken master) you have to be chosen by pre-existing drunken masters, which can be NPCs, and after that I forget the process, but it is plainly strange, but the benefits are awesome. First, you can intake some alcohol, then hold a torch in front of your mouth ( I think-I've never looked into it that far) to breathe fire, and when you are drunk, you can use this skill you gain (well, actually I forget if it's a skill or feat) but you can basically pick up anything and, while the fight is going on, you are proficient with it (this is anything you can pick up. so if you choose to pick up the wizard, you can use him as a blunt weapon for the fight, however I would suggest you don't do this- the wizard will harm you later. The excuse "I was drunk doesn't work, I'm assuming.)


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jul 10, 2010)

they're _fun_, yes. but beyond that, they're horribly unspecialized. they have lots of stuff they can do, but they're generally mutially exclusive.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 11, 2010)

That's my reason behind most of the things I choose to do. Why do I choose to change my avatar a lot, over the course of a month? It's fun. Why would I choose to be a monk over say, something I'm more familiar with, like a druid or a barbarian? It's fun. Do I find it entertaining to throw my alignment into question, and burn the whole town down, and possibly anger the wizard to no end? You bet I do. 

And that's why I recommend becoming a drunken master. It may not be practical, but damn me if it isn't fun. Yes, you might want a second character for more serious and purposeful reasons, but, anytime you're bored, have the monk do something completely and utterly random, as long as it doesn't harm the quest in any way. Then your friends get mad at you and you have to kill off the monk.


----------



## Sheogorath (Aug 4, 2010)

I just joined and found this and I am entertained by what you people are saying. I have not played for about 2 years now but I wish to start up again. But I have funny stories of my own. I got drunk went outside took off my pants and hung the to the flag pole where I was beaten to death by (not known at the time) demon children. I strangled a guy to death with my pants. I had a crazy run in with some bandits and EVERYONE kept missing eachother. Good times, good times.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 21, 2010)

Lol, the damn monk hasn't landed a hit on anything in three weeks. 

Our rogue just pulled the immpossible, he rolled three ones in a row and blew up our ship.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 21, 2010)

well *that* sucks. speaking of epic wins/fails, we were fighting some orcs once, and the ranger had a magical long sword. and he says that he's going to chop this thing in half. So he goes to attack, and rolls a natural twenty. The DM just kinda looked at him and said "Yeah. That's what happens."

P.S., being a centaur is a poor choice, because then you can't walk down stairs without falling. Also you can't climb up walls of ladders. (just thought I'd say this for the future reference of others.)


----------



## Phantom (Aug 30, 2010)

I wish we got those three ones on video though.... seriously that sucked.... first one we were like, crap... DM said, okay house rules if you role three you roll a one on life.... second one, ok really? Third one.... what. just. happened???? I've seen three twentys once... once, and I think it was a cheat..


----------



## Phantom (May 14, 2011)

*Bump* And I hate to double post. 

So my current campaign ended pretty suckish. The archer min-maxed and even though I was the damage dealer for most the game I did like forty damage on the last boss. I think I am going to convert Dragon Age to the D20 system because I am sooo bored with regular DnD. 

On epic cool note, I am taking my group to the family cabin in the middle of no where for four days and nothing but RPGs. We're doing Doctor Who, DnD, maybe Star Wars, Dragon Age, and this book on the like Norse gods or something. Should be epic.


----------



## Catch-22 (May 15, 2011)

Oh, I'd love to join this. I love D&D. My favorite character (I have played her in two campaigns) is a Dragonborn Paladin. I absolutely adore being a defender that deals more damage than the other PC's and still has decent healing capabilities. Although my intelligence is, ah, lamentable.

@Phantom, nothing but rpg's for four days sounds awesome. It also sounds like the perfect time to play Paranoia. Shadowrun is really fun too. It's like cyberpunk D&D with a more complex and 'realistic' system.

[EDIT]My favorite D&D happening involved my fiancé, Ryan [a Genasi Swordmage with Whirling Blade or some power that allows him to throw his sword] and TJ [a human ranger who practically never comes down from the treetops]. TJ was on the ground and we were killing off the last of some zombies when Ryan decides to use his Whirling Blade. He rolls a 1. DM: "and the blade whirls past the zombie's head, straight for TJ! Roll damage!" Ryan rolls high enough to hit TJ's armor, and then rolls max damage. DM: "And the blade does max damage [which is pretty considerable, but I don't remember the exact value] and severs a major artery! TJ collapses bleeding!" TJ: "And that's what I get for coming down from the goddamn trees!"

Other than that, my favorite aspect of that campaign was - The entire thing seemed to take place in the middle of the woods, so practically every time an attack missed, it would kill a squirrel and I'd draw the little dead squirrel or its tombstone on that spot on the map.


----------



## H-land (May 15, 2011)

If you'll allow me to be bold,
A story I've not yet here told
Might mean something to some of you.
(I'm sorry if I do intrude.) 

Many characters I've played,
And no two have yet been the same.
For each campaign, a different man,
Though not all has played out as planned.
A few have sadly kicked the bucket.
(This needs another line... Oh, fuck it.)

The saddest death I've ever died
Was as a bird bard, trapped inside
A cave without the room to fly.
And in our party, although I
Cared most about getting outside,
Our holy warrior, ever wise,
Refused to cede a prisoner
(Who I really did care nothing for)
To guides who'd show us to the light.
And so, he made us stand and fight.

My birdy bard was rather frail,
And trapped inside that earthen jail
Of caverns where wings could not work
He was beheaded by an orc.
At minus twenty-one HP,
There really was no hope for me.
Though he'd lived a life quite fine,
Filled with songs, journeys and wine*,
Right there, it came to a sharp end
That none of our magic could mend**.

*Oh, how he loved his wine.
**We were hoping to fix that before our game fell apart, though...


----------



## H-land (May 15, 2011)

The saddest death I've ever died
Was as a bird bard, trapped inside
A cave without the room to fly.
And in our party, although I
Cared most about getting outside,
Our holy warrior, ever wise,
Refused to cede a prisoner
(Who I really did care nothing for)
To guides who'd show us to the light.
And so, he made us stand and fight.

My birdy bard was rather frail,
And trapped inside that earthen jail
Of caverns where wings could not work
He was beheaded by an orc.
At minus twenty-one HP,
There really was no hope for me.
Though he'd lived a life quite fine,
Filled with songs, journeys and wine*,
Right there, it came to a sharp end
That none of our magic could mend**.

*Oh, how he loved his wine.
**We were hoping to fix that before our game fell apart, though...


----------



## Coloursfall (May 15, 2011)

Hehe nice to see this place alive again.

Anyway, I'm running a game for a few people that go on here (moon-panther, Sunflower, Zora, DJ P0N-3, Dark Shocktail), that I have a stupidly large amount of doodles for.

My characters can be found here (though I need to update Tura's sheet, he's gained a level...)

I kinda wanna start a thread for a bunch of custom Pokemon D&D stuff me and Zora are doing..maybe when I have more together for it.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (May 15, 2011)

One time I was doing this campaign where our DM also waned our characters to have actual jobs (Not just like "Oh hai I'm a druid this is all I do EVER") and I was a barbarian that doubled as a cobbler. We had to get some information from the local law enforcement, so I decided to try to charisma them with my wild shoe making abilities. Iirc, I rolled a natural twenty, and then began to gather the most random and incoherent items (a beehive, somewhere like thirty pine cones, 1/2 a jar of preserves, etc.), and I made like two or three shoes with all of that. Needless to say, they were the most amazing shoes ever, and we got the info we wanted.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2011)

I really really want to do an evil campaign. Every character I play comes off as a bitch, so I might as well be evil! Lawful Evil... then I can have some sort of vendetta!.... Oooo I think I got a character....


----------



## H-land (May 17, 2011)

Phantom said:


> I really really want to do an evil campaign. Every character I play comes off as a bitch, so I might as well be evil! Lawful Evil... then I can have some sort of vendetta!.... Oooo I think I got a character....


The one campaign I am now in
Is, in fact, one full of sin.
My character, for one, aspires
To gain the power of hellfire
And to comandeer a Hell
And so far, she's doing well.

Her allies, with different aims,
Are Mal, Erato, Tele and Dei.
Dei Stausor's a Tiefling who meddles with matter,
Who hopes to some day, take the batter
Of our raw reality
And bake a world as he would see.
Mal'reth is a Sun Elf, with an oversized sword
Who above all else, certainly himself adores.
With his psionic powers, he impresses his will
On all those who can stand it (and the others, he kills).
Telemachus is an Aasimar,
And he has quite lowered his race's bar
With his selfishness, and with his greed.
So many are his evil deeds!
So that leaves us with Eratosthenes
Our connoisseur of fungal thingies,
A man who seems without his mind
(He's lucid maybe half the time.)

As of last session, our list of deeds,
Makes up with "long" what it lacks in obscene:
We've slain a whole army of orcs;
Killed an innkeeper; made quick work
Of dwarfs inside a giant walker,
We _nearly_ killed a giant hawk- err,
(I guess it was more of a kenku.
But he wouldn't shut up, so you 
Really didn't care too much
About that bit, or not as such;
It really might have all been fine
If he weren't CAW-ing all the time,
But) we've killed two dragons who got in our way,
And sacrificed, I cannot say
How many people to evil forces.
We've killed soldiers, too;
We've slain their horses.
We built a pyre outside a cave
And burned the bodies of orcs we'd slain
Where those who managed to outlast
Their friends would smell them. It's been a blast.

Though being evil's int'resting,
You get used to it, then you think,
"It's kind of dull now. I think I should
Look into playing someone _good_."

(And honestly, I've yet to see
A place where my morality
Would truly let my nature shine.
I'm talking, putting out a fine
Product or service of some sort,
Which would appeal to purer hearts,
But charging souls, and selling wide,
Across the many countrysides
Of our vast world. Bureaucracy
Could too, then, be brought up by me!
I could form a legal firm! 
Why, think of all the gold we'd earn!
All the possibilities...
Oh, some day soon. Eventu'lly.)


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2011)

Zecora said:


> The one campaign I am now in
> Is, in fact, one full of sin.
> My character, for one, aspires
> To gain the power of hellfire
> ...


 
How long does it take you to write these? You my friend are insane.

A legal firm? Sounds awesome. I can see some major gold, and most of it would come from former player characters wanting to not get sued for mass damages.

Maybe I will play a giant tree
Yes, with a poet's soul in me
Would that make me a poet tree?


Yeah I can't join you in your poems Zecora.


----------



## Mendatt (May 17, 2011)

Ooh, D&D club! Can I join?
I'm an elven Ranger/Sorcerer with a Magpie familiar that quotes Monty Python and the Holy Grail. I specialize in Summoning and Enchantment spells. Which was kind of annoying in the last dungeon. Because all that we fought were skeletons, both of my weapons are piercing, and I have a weapon enhancement that makes my weapons do 1d6 extra cold damage. Which skeletons are immune to. The most damage I did was by summoning a celestial dire badger.
...
It died in two rounds.


----------



## Zora of Termina (May 17, 2011)

Big Red Cherry Bomb said:


> Hehe nice to see this place alive again.
> 
> Anyway, I'm running a game for a few people that go on here (moon-panther, Sunflower, *Zora*, DJ P0N-3, Dark Shocktail), that I have a stupidly large amount of doodles for.


You rang?
Anyhow yes, I'll join for posterity. And what a lovely party we have. A timid as hell Drow, a very very short (lolshort) girl of a custom race based on Lucario, a paladin who swears like a sailor, A voice-of-reason Tiefling, two Kobolds and an attention-deficit Dragonborn (who's played by me).

And lots of dragons. Loooots of dragons.


----------



## shadow_lugia (May 17, 2011)

I began playing D&D at the beginning of the school year. It's been awesome. See, we actually have a club at school (appropriately known as GEEK) that is basically playing games after school, one of which has been D&D (1st edition or advanced or something like that).

The adventure is still going now, with 2 and a half days of school left, and we're supposed to be wrapping it up. I play as a human fighter that used to suck but has recently become kind of awesome. We have a large party: an elvin magic user that almost died last session, a human ranger, a half-elf druid that I had to save, an elvin cleric, a half-elf cleric-thief, a magic user hobo that we just met, a really inexperienced thief, and two NPCs, the Pretoria (human fighter) and some half-orc guy whose name I can't remember.

We've had a few other small adventurers too, but they aren't very important. I've always played as a fighter or ranger, since those seem simplest. I just don't really get how spells work :(

Since the adventure is kind of long, most details can be found here, with me being Anetha Harthad. I guess I apologize for my friends' apparent inability to capitalize, punctuate, and separate things into paragraphs.


----------



## Sypl (May 17, 2011)

I'm here!
I play D&D, especially Gamma World.
I'm starting a game with some of my friends very soon. I'll probably be a Halfling or Dragonborn, unless someone tells me I should pick a different race.


----------



## Mendatt (May 18, 2011)

Be an Elf. Elves are awesome. Or a half-Elf. Or a gnome. By the way, here's a tip: Never play a gnome barbarian.


----------



## Sypl (May 18, 2011)

I will probably be an Elf Rouge

EDIT: Because the DM is great at making new races, I am a Drider Rogue. My entire party gets unlimited rope and I can climb walls. So awesome.


----------



## H-land (May 19, 2011)

Parasitic said:


> I will probably be an Elf Rouge
> 
> EDIT: Because the DM is great at making new races, I am a Drider Rogue. My entire party gets unlimited rope and I can climb walls. So awesome.


Unlimited rope. Yeah, guess what?
They'll have to grab it from your butt.
Sounds gross to me, but what do I know?
I guess it could be worth a go.

(And it was no race in 3.5e;
It was a template, actually.
Still, since it was +2 level advancement,
I'm sure that a race would be a great enhancement.)


----------



## Sypl (May 20, 2011)

Does anyone have tips to roleplay a Drider?


----------



## H-land (May 20, 2011)

While I do not have real tips,
I do know where you'd get equipped
To better play your spider-man
In the best way that you can.

This first page, I just found with Google.
(Try it some time! You will find oodles
Of stuff you never needed to know!)
This page is rich in fact, although
So much seems rooted in 3.5e
Which is not what you're using, if I guess correctly?

A second page here, from the official site
For Dungeons and Dragons, I do hope still might
Be useful for you even after the first.
It will be redundant, I hope, at the worst.

What these both say is that you have a curse,
Or call it a blessing! Still, you're but versed
In what you knew before your behind,
Replaced by a spider's, became lost to time,
And know who you knew, 
Though I'd want to know who
Would keep up with a Drider.
Do they need an insider
To perpetrate some kind of crime?
And do tell, has it been much time
Since undergoing the transformation?
(I'll wait now, in anticipation.)

(But really, to help figure out
How you should act with the least doubt
I'd want to know who you will play.
I expect no reply today.)


----------



## shadow_lugia (May 21, 2011)

We finished our adventure today, and will be playing a sequel adventure next school year.

It was awesome today, since we had to finish the plot. We basically started a war between some ogres and orcs, then got a magic user to teleport us to a port town that was like a hundred miles away so that we wouldn't be killed. Now we are on the outskirts of town with a mysterious scepter and our resident magic user infected with typhoid fever (he was attacked by an Odiug or however you spell it). There is also an orc or half-orc that is a fighter-assassin and he heard the magic user's name, so now he's hunting us down for killing his master (which is how we started the war).

Also, for some reason everyone wants to buy ships. I want to explore one of the dungeons that we didn't get through very much, but it's near the war-ridden place and kind of far away now, so maybe not such a bright idea.


----------



## Sypl (May 22, 2011)

Zecora said:


> While I do not have real tips,
> I do know where you'd get equipped
> To better play your spider-man
> In the best way that you can.
> ...


Well,  you were partially wrong,
I was a Drider all along!
Born a spider,  not a Drow. 
(But I still do like the taste of cow.)
Not chaotic,  just plain bad,
Wow,  aren't Driders rad?


----------



## Mendatt (May 23, 2011)

Otyugh.
Anyways, just finished another session with our dungeon master. We all leveled up. It was awesome. I killed a zombie with PC class levels. And I GOT A FOUR! About sixteen times. Except one time when I GOT A NINE! (YOU KNOW, BECAUSE THE BOOTS GIVE A +5.) Also, apparently I, the party's tracker, forgot to put any ranks into survival. I feel like an idiot.


----------



## shadow_lugia (May 27, 2011)

Oh wait I forgot to mention a great D&D experience.

So, some of our club members were DMing their own mini-adventures, and in one we had to raid a castle. We were exploring the castle, and one of our thieves tried to steal a lamp, which was a lamp with a djinn (or was it a genie?) in it. So, he had one wish and then had to set him free, or else the djinn would kill him. He wished for a Bag of Holding with some amount of rubies in it worth some amount of GP each, although he added a bunch of stuff so that he ensured he was to be teleported to the floor below, with the bag in his possession, perfectly safe, etc.

So, the DM found a little loophole like DMs are bound to do with wishes, and since the thief wished for the bag to be in his hand, the DM put the bag _in his hand._ We basically had to cut his hand off and rip it apart to get the bag, but in the end we got it. So, the adventure was ending, and we all asked for experience. Since we got so many rubies, we ended up getting 160 _million_ exp, which bumped us all up in to low- to mid-seventies levels. The DM realized just how badly he had screwed up, and then we all started to calculate our health gleefully. We miscalculated it (apparently after level 11 or something you're only supposed to get 2 or so HP per level) and all had like over 700 HP.

We never let him live it down.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 22, 2011)

BUMP

So I am thinking we should start a TCoD DnD campaign... this seems like the logical place to start. Anyone interested?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Oct 22, 2011)

i would.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 6, 2012)

Imma gonna bump this. 

There are some good conversations here, plus it's only on page 2, it's ALIVE. 

But I've seen a resurgence of interest in DnD around here... at least a little bit. 

Sooo anything interesting happen to you folks lately? Right now I'm in my friend's LoTR campaign. It's a D12ish system... it's really odd... a 12 is a fail, and an 11 is a crit? Weird if you ask me.


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm gonna be trying my first evil game soon! UoU Moonsy got the Book of Vile Darkness so this should be fun. Plus I rolled up a tiefling druid recently, for a different game. All of my players think he's hot whoops.

ALSO I AM DOING A THING. So keep an eye out for this when its done.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 6, 2012)

Coloursfall said:


> I'm gonna be trying my first evil game soon! UoU Moonsy got the Book of Vile Darkness so this should be fun.


Haha me and the Book of Vile Darkness have had some goood times. >:]

This spell, was part of my last major campaign and was used to kidnap my character and steal her away, in the process making her alignment Chaotic Evil. She was stolen away and the bad guys made her go insane, permenantly changing her alignment from C/N to C/E/. She became the big bad of the game. It was fun as hell.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 6, 2012)

I am interested in learning how to D&D, and how to D&D goodly

Are anyone interested in teachering me?


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 6, 2012)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I am interested in learning how to D&D, and how to D&D goodly
> 
> Are anyone interested in teachering me?


Depends on what edition you wanna get into! ;3

4e is the easiest for new people imo, way less frustrating when you're new, and I learned on AD&D, so yeaaah.

Also if you have a dropbox or get one and PM me the email you used for it, I can help some more. UuU This goes for anyone, too!


----------



## Phantom (Apr 6, 2012)

There are lots of guides online. 

But I still stand by that the best way to learn is to play a game. You might be have to rely on the DM to help you a lot, but its a better way to learn. Plus there are things like lingo and house rules that can alter the game outside just a players manual.

EDIT: House rules are rules that your group makes to make playing easier... and to avoid stupif arguments, ie. 


Do you have any weird house rules? We have 'interference' where if your dice hits something when you roll it, preventing it from rolling completely you can reroll it, and lose the previous roll. We also have a roll that if it rolls off the table or down the stairs (it's happened) you have to take the roll.

THEPHANTOMEDIT: Also if anyone hasn't read these... do... it... They are amazingly funny.

... I hate Gandalfs... btw.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Apr 18, 2012)

bovd sacrifice rules are hilariously broken. if you don't care about things dying for no reason, it's rather trivial to get free limited wish once per day. or dark craft rewards, of course.

I have math on it, even. it is amusing.


----------



## Spatz (Apr 18, 2012)

So, given this resurgance of intrest, would we be ending up doing somethin gof a DnD RP? 
And if so, how would we implement dice, as it would be quite easy to claim you got a specific roll, even with required screenshots.


----------



## Skyman (Apr 18, 2012)

Lirris said:


> So, given this resurgance of intrest, would we be ending up doing somethin gof a DnD RP?
> And if so, how would we implement dice, as it would be quite easy to claim you got a specific roll, even with required screenshots.


People have already solved that with things like this. From what I know/remember, it's the premier thing for playing D&D, having basically everything we could ever need.


----------



## Spatz (Apr 18, 2012)

Skyman said:


> People have already solved that with things like this. From what I know/remember, it's the premier thing for playing D&D, having basically everything we could ever need.


Cool, that's a very useful tool. First time I've heard of it...


----------



## Coroxn (Apr 18, 2012)

Skyman said:


> People have already solved that with things like this. From what I know/remember, it's the premier thing for playing D&D, having basically everything we could ever need.





Lirris said:


> So, given this resurgance of intrest, would we be ending up doing somethin gof a DnD RP?
> And if so, how would we implement dice, as it would be quite easy to claim you got a specific roll, even with required screenshots.


If some people were interested in doing this, I could be wholeheartedly counted /in/. I've always wanted to do these things but lack of interested parties has always made it an impossibility.


----------



## Spatz (Apr 18, 2012)

Coroxn said:


> If some people were interested in doing this, I could be wholeheartedly counted /in/. I've always wanted to do these things but lack of interested parties has always made it an impossibility.


I'va already expressed interest.


----------



## Coroxn (Apr 18, 2012)

Lirris said:


> I'va already expressed interest.


So, we're together in our willingness to enter a Roleplay Roleplay. Whee.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 21, 2012)

We want to start roleplay about a roleplay so we can roleplay in Roleplay.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 21, 2012)

I express interest in this Roleplayception.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 28, 2012)

homebrew things is fun.

still haven't met many dms who will actually let me _use_ them, though. I mean, it's not like homebrew is worse than first-party material. hell, at least homebrewers have a sort of peer review.

incidentally, how does 4e affect the difficulty of evaluating the balance on homebrew materials compared to the 3e group?


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 8, 2012)

Does anyone here play D&D Online?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 11, 2012)

no ddo ever quite captured the feel of d&d for me, eh; and anyway, nobody ever bothers to make software work on linux. equivalents abound for things that have defined functionality, eh, but games? feh.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 11, 2012)

Pretty much what res said.

I tried D&D Online for about a month, and it was pretty lame. There was hardly any customization, and it just simply lacked that D&D feeling. Sure it had similarities, but in the end it was just an online game with a bunch of people with way too much time on their hands.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 17, 2012)

SO.

a bit ago, I picked up a set of mutants & masterminds 2e garbage! ... is not quite d&d, but derives core mechanics from d20, so close enough, where else am I going to ramble about these things.

I mean, I'd heard Good Things about it -- p much universal system, point buy, model p much anything; I mean, there are places where compromises have to be made, but. it was easier than gurps to understand the first time! def better than fatal! ... that's not saying much.

tell me things or something ??


----------

